# Introducing myself... and Hudson!



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

I have been lurking on this forum for the last couple months, reading and absorbing so much valuable information -- and enjoying all your adorable photos!
Now, it's my turn. After months of research, we've decided to add a Havanese to our family and we couldn't be more thrilled. I have a husband and two sons (11 and 14) and no other pets in the house. Both my youngest son and I are allergic to dogs and came across this breed when looking for (relatively) hypoallergenic dogs. We've spent a good amount of time with several Havanese and haven't had any problems, so we are very hopeful this will work out for us.
Today was our big day. We visited our breeder and picked out our puppy! Assuming all goes well over the next six weeks, we'll bring Hudson home in mid-August. We realize that we can't really evaluate his temperament at this young age (he's just 2-1/2 weeks old), but we'll be working with the breeder (and visiting often) to make sure he's a good fit for us when the time comes. Until then, we are very hopeful that he's our guy.
I'm sure I'll have lots of questions for you experts over the coming weeks and months; you've already helped more than you can imagine! I'm so excited to join in the cute-photo-posting process. 
Thank you!
Ellen


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Awwwwwww...........sooooo cute!!!! Welcome to our world! Soon you'll be happier than you thought possible too.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohhh what a beauty !! Have fun in the waiting.


----------



## Sparkle (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful markings! Enjoy the ride.........:whoo:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a darling! Welcome, and have fun "expecting"! (i spent LOTS of money during that period!)ound:


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Aw, what a cutie. And hello and welcome.  Enjoy the waiting (and shopping), enjoy the puppy period (it goes too fast), and have a great time!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Very cute. Have fun watching him develop. The wait is hard, but it's also very rewarding too.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Welcome Ellen! What a fun time for you, it is lucky you get to visit Hudson. The time will go quickly at first and then it will seem like forever...and then he's finally home and the adventure begins.


----------



## HannahBearsMom (Jul 31, 2011)

Congrats! He's beautiful!


----------



## kristin08 (Oct 11, 2011)

I LOVE the name Hudson!! I was thinking of using it with my Hav puppy (who I eventually named Sawyer), but I am saving it for when I get a Bernese Mountain Dog. That will be far far in the future... Congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Dory (Jan 4, 2012)

So cute! Congratulations and welcome from a former lurker!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Awww! What a cute little puppy!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Welcome Ellen! Hudson is a cutie, congratulations.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome! Hudson is adorable. I don't think I could stand the waiting.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Ellen, and congratulations on doing your homework. Here' some reading if you like. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf

After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Ellen -> 
Great name and a great looking puppy!! You'll note that I'm partial to black and white, also!! 
Where are you? I find it fascinating to picture people and their pups in their "natural habitat."
The anticipation is . . . (believe it or not) . . . almost as much fun as having the puppy home with you. Enjoy!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Welcome!
ohhhh, such a handsome baby hav, would kiss his little nose if I met him.
Will look forward to hearing more and seeing him again.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwww...pretty baby! Welcome to the forum. You will be glad you came out of hiding, so post away and let's see those pictures! Love the name Hudson!


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

OMG! That is the cutest little baby dog EVER!

Welcome!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratultaions and Welcome! ! he is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## lise (Sep 1, 2006)

What a sweetheart. Welcome to our world!:welcome:


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

How cute is that! Welcome to you and Hudson

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you all for the warm welcome!


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> Welcome Ellen, and congratulations on doing your homework. Here' some reading if you like. Before You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.siriuspup.com/pdfs/before_puppy_sirius.pdf
> 
> After You Get Your Puppy by Ian Dunbar http://www.dogstardaily.com/files/AFTER You Get Your Puppy.pdf


I hope I am doing this right... Trying to respond to individual posts. 
Dave, thank you for the links to the Ian Dunbar reading. I haven't had a chance to dive in yet, but I'm wondering if they might be the same as the book on my nightstand: "Before & After Getting Your Puppy" by Ian Dunbar. That book I have read, and it's been a great resource.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Beau's mom said:


> Ellen ->
> Great name and a great looking puppy!! You'll note that I'm partial to black and white, also!!
> Where are you? I find it fascinating to picture people and their pups in their "natural habitat."
> The anticipation is . . . (believe it or not) . . . almost as much fun as having the puppy home with you. Enjoy!!


Beau's mom... It's funny that you mention the black and white. Hudson is actually a chocolate brown. I had my heart set on a black and white parti, but we all fell in love with this guy when we saw him. I guess you never know. 
I'm located in Newcastle, Wa, which is a very small "city" (6 sq miles) near Seattle.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's just precious. Is he black and white or a dark chocolate? He looks more chocolate than black with the pups he's next to in the one photo.


----------



## Charleysmom (Dec 6, 2011)

Ecf1216 said:


> I hope I am doing this right... Trying to respond to individual posts.
> Dave, thank you for the links to the Ian Dunbar reading. I haven't had a chance to dive in yet, but I'm wondering if they might be the same as the book on my nightstand: "Before & After Getting Your Puppy" by Ian Dunbar. That book I have read, and it's been a great resource.


I really like the book Dave is suggesting. I also like the book The Focused Puppy by Deborah Jones. It's amazing. Helped me train Charley in so many regards. Dunbar is also very helpful.


----------



## Ecf1216 (Jun 3, 2012)

Pixiesmom said:


> He's just precious. Is he black and white or a dark chocolate? He looks more chocolate than black with the pups he's next to in the one photo.


He's dark chocolate and he's (of course!) perfect!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Ecf1216 said:


> He's dark chocolate and he's (of course!) perfect!


I'm jealous.


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

what a cutie!


----------

